# Pixies - Doolittle Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Pixies
Album: Doolittle
Year: 1989
Genre(s): Alternative Rock, Indie Rock

The songs I enjoy most on here are the calmer ones with less dissonance: "Wave of Mutilation", "Here Comes Your Man", and "Hey". But most of these songs are quite jarring, especially the second song "Tame", which makes the listener almost afraid to listen to the rest of the album. There are too many flaws for this album to have a higher rating.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

